# Do you go to the hairdressers



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

I hate going to the hairdressers... my mom has a mobile hairdresser but without being horrible i think the salon does more modern hair cuts. so its better to go the the salonWas wondering how you cope going to the hairdressers??CW again.... lol


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is your other thread like this.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/137524-the-hairdressers/page__p__824167__hl__hairdressers__fromsearch__1#entry824167Like I said then... I just let the hairdresser know that I might need the bathroom.. that's all and most people never ask anything! So just tell them. Prepare as you would for any other errand outside the home... like the dentist.. the grocery store... etc. Take imodium the night before with dinner and if you gut is quieter in the afternoon.... make an afternoon appointment.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I just don't go to the hairdressers any more. I have a chop at it myself and get my mom to help cut the back. Sad I know, but I just couldn't deal with it anymore. I have great trouble with the dentist, doctors surgery, basically anywhere that I have to sit and wait and that I can't get out of quickly. You sound so much like me and have so many of the same worries as me. Nice to know I'm not alone. Claire


----------



## Annalisa (May 23, 2011)

I have made an agreement with myself that if I feel 'sick' before the hairdressers I won't go and I will just pay for their time anyway. Once I make a decision I feel better as I feel I have an 'out' in a worse case scenario. However, if all goes well, I love where my hairdresser is situated. She's in a quiet arcade where the toilets are directly opposite and the toilets are fully self contained stalls like a full bathroom at home. There is a row of three of them, as well as a disabled version so I can happily sit in there ALL day if needed and nobody would bother me, or notice any noise or smell - the bane of many IBDS sufferers!


----------



## stallion (Aug 1, 2011)

Ha sorry don't mean to laugh at all aww I am just so glad I found this site!I have had that exact worrie for such a long time and I thought I was mental, I have never been able to tell anyone about it.I used to wait till my mother got her hair cut and would then if I felt ok ask the hairdresser to do it.Now days I suggest looking on the internet for a good walk in one and if you feel ok that day, just walk in a get it done. I also take an Imodium tablet depending on the situation and time if its a morning one I will take two tablets at night and get up early and not eat anything, not great but seems to work. Or if its in the afternoon I will take either one tablet or two depending on how far away and where it is 5 to 4 and half hours before the appointment. That normally gives my stomach time to go to the loo then stop for the rest of the day.Hope it helps x


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

i just hate the thought of having to sit their for half a hour and worry in case i have to ask for the toilet.Last time i was having a good day and just went to walk in one.. the women that cut it last time doesn't work their ne more :-(


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So.. DON'T sit there and worry. Chat with the stylist or listen to music or something. Move your thoughts AWAY from negative thinking. You can do this. There is no reason why you can't. It's a simple choice.And let the stylist know you might need a bathroom break. Relax!


----------

